# Palladium in SMD cap ?



## PeetPb (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey,

I've got a great opportunity to buy a lot of SMD caps (about 3$/1000 caps), but I'm not sure if they contain palladium. the datasheet for the cap is here http://www.gme.cz/img/cache/doc/906/129/cks0805-5p6-50v-npo-5-datasheet-1.pdf. It says they contain precious metals so I guees they'd be good for something and I'm not interested in profit whatsoever, I just want the metals  .... 

Sorry if I re-posted/posted in the wrong section.

Thanx a lot


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 15, 2014)

Look at the last page. Looks like they did use Pd in the past and have updated the document since to not include Pd. Doesn'mean the ones for sale don't have any. You would have to test a batch. Find how much 1000 weigh first. It might not be as cheap as you think depending on the size MLCC.


----------



## PeetPb (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah thanx I missed that last page ... so it seems they do not contain any Pd ... I think so because the're from an electronics shop,, I might still try it though ... what other precious metal can they contain ?


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 15, 2014)

i wouldn't say they for sure do not contain any Pd, it looks to me like maybe in the past they did and they have since updated the document to include what they are currently manufacturing which would be silver/Ni.

in MLCC's you will find Ni, Silver, Pd and sometimes gold in various percentages. sometime no Ni, somtimes no Pd but i think almost always silver. i may be wrong. also it is difficult to refine palladium from MLCC's, and difficult to melt Pd without a hydrogen torch. searching the forum you will find ALOT of information on atleased 5 different ways to process MLCC's as well as what sorts of PM's you can find and yields..


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

i paid $60.00 CAD for 3.5 lbs, i think i am going to do ok.
need some nitric to finish the job though.

(i didn't count them)

original photo here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18159&p=183114&hilit=+MLCC#p183077

photo is just some of the total amount


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 15, 2014)

$60 for 3.5lbs of Pd bearing MLCC's is an excellent price for sure. should yield anywhere from 0.5 to 1.5 ounces of palladium i would think.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> $60 for 3.5lbs of Pd bearing MLCC's is an excellent price for sure. should yield anywhere from 0.5 to 1.5 ounces of palladium i would think.



i guessed 3/4 oz its a good day, but still need nitric, i would love to buy a carboy but nowhere safe to store it.


----------



## PeetPb (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanx so much guys, I'm planning to extract some Pd for my element collection however now I don't have the time to play with it :/ ... could you give me an estimate of the mass of a single (or per say 100 pcs) cap ? as right now I don't have access to any SMD caps and/or any scale ... 

thanx


----------



## necromancer (Apr 16, 2014)

there is a post by etack

he has posted some weights


----------



## shmandi (Apr 17, 2014)

PeetPb said:


> Thanx so much guys, I'm planning to extract some Pd for my element collection however now I don't have the time to play with it :/ ... could you give me an estimate of the mass of a single (or per say 100 pcs) cap ? as right now I don't have access to any SMD caps and/or any scale ...
> 
> thanx



What you are asking is impossible to answer. Here is photo of few MLCC caps. The biggest one has 0.7grams, second 0.35g... smallest you would need houndreds for a gram.


----------



## PeetPb (Apr 17, 2014)

I know .... I was asking for a rough estimate .. thanx anyway .. altough if one ways around falf a gram you need only two to get a gram ... but ... isn't there a mistake somewhere ? shouldn't the smallest be like .... 0.035g ?


----------



## etack (Apr 17, 2014)

necromancer said:


> there is a post by etack
> 
> he has posted some weights



This is the PDF. http://d0server1.fnal.gov/users/bagby/www/L1_Cal/ORC_Docs/Final_Orc/TAB_CAPS/TAB_MAT_DECLARATION.pdf

The weights are what I use to buy MLCCs with and I always make money. I buy a lot of crap too. All you profit is made when you buy.

Eric


----------



## shmandi (Apr 22, 2014)

PeetPb said:


> I know .... I was asking for a rough estimate .. thanx anyway .. altough if one ways around falf a gram you need only two to get a gram ... but ... isn't there a mistake somewhere ? shouldn't the smallest be like .... 0.035g ?



I don't have chance to weight the smallest one, but approximate volume of the smallest is more than 200 times smaller than the one weighting 0.35 grams. So rough estimate is 1.5 - 2 miligrams


----------

